#  Schulmedizin >   Bestimmung der Füllung bei sensomotorischen Einlagen >

## ComJB

Ich habe vor kurzem etwas beim Orthopäden abchecken lassen (alles gut  diesbezüglich) und der hat mir dann noch eine Stand- und Ganganalyse und  Pedographie empfohlen (bin 20 und betreibe moderat Laufsport, falls das  wichtig ist), was ich dann auch mal habe machen lassen. Er diagnostizierte einen leichten Spreizfuß und eine leichte Skoliose, meinte aber, beides sei nichts ungewöhnliches und an für sich unproblematisch. Trotzdem hat mir sensomotorische Einlagen  (von Medreflexx, die er selbst einstellen kann) verschrieben, um beides zu verbessern. 
Um zu bestimmen, welche Kammern bei den Einlagen voll, welche halbvoll und welche leer sein sollen, sollte ich mich auf den Rücken  legen und Daumen und Zeigefinger fest zusammendrücken. Er hat dann  immer an eine andere Stelle am Fuß kurz draufgedrückt und anschließend  meine beiden Finger mit Kraft geöffnet. Je nachdem wie fest er ziehen  musste, hat er die Füllung festgelegt. 
Nun meine Frage, da mir das dann doch etwas komisch vorkam: Ist das eine  seriöse Methode, um die Füllungen zu ermitteln, oder geht das eher in Richtung Hokuspokus?  Ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Fuß-, Knie- oder Beinprobleme oder Haltungsschmerze  und will mir da auch nichts mit falschen eingestellten Einlagen kaputtmachen, daher  hoffe ich, dass sich hier jemand auskennt und das beurteilen kann. 							 						 
Vielen Dank schonmal!

----------


## josie

Hallo ComJB!
Ich kenne die Einlagen nicht, das mal vorab!
Wenn ich aber lese, daß bei dir ein leichter Spreizfuß diagnostiziert wurde, da stellt sich schon die Frage, ob es dafür Spezialeinlagen braucht, die nur über Ärzte vertrieben werden, die bei der Firma gelistet sind, da steckt natürlich schon ein Verkaufskonzept dahinter, dafür braucht man "keine Brille" um das zu sehen. 
Jetzt hast Du dir aber die Frage zu spät gestellt, weil die Einlagen hast Du ja und dafür mußtest Du sicher auch Geld bezahlen, oder wird das über die KK finanziert? 
Das Procedere, das angewandt wird, kommt aus der Kinesiologie, das ist eine ganzheitliche Methode um Stressreaktionen und Blockaden abzubauen, das mußt Du einfach mal googeln, was davon zu halten ist, muß jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Kaputt machen wirst Du mit den Einlagen vermutlich nichts, wenn Du Beschwerden bekommst, dann würde ich aber den Orthopäden, der dir die Einlagen verpaßt hat, wieder aufsuchen und mir die Fragen vorab gleich schonmal aufschreiben

----------


## ComJB

Hallo Josie,
danke, du hast mir schonmal weitergeholfen. Nur um sicherzugehen, meinst du https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bewegungswissenschaft oder https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angewandte_Kinesiologie? 
Dass das jetzt völliger Quatsch ist, was der Arzt da gemacht hat, glaube ich nicht, es wird diese Rückkopplungen auf die "Stärke" in den Fingern schon geben (das glaube ich ihm), aber kann er das allein durch antippen und auseinanderziehen gut genug messen, um daraus abzuleiten, wo die Sohlen ihre Reize setzen sollen? Das überzeugt mich irgendwie nicht so recht und wenn ich das im Internet richtig verstehe (zu genau diesem Vorgehen habe ich jedoch nichts gefunden), gibt es auch keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweiß dafür. 
Jedenfalls bezahlt die Einlagen zum Glück die KK (bin noch  über meinen Vater privat versichert) und wenn ich dadurch wahrscheinlich nichts verschlimmern kann, werde ich sie einfach mal ausprobieren.

----------


## josie

Hallo ComJB!
Die angewandte Kinesiologie ist sozusagen die Praxis, da wird die Wissenschaft in die Praxis umgesetzt. Das was der Orthopäde gemacht hat ist die angewandte Kinesiologie.
Ich sehe das Problem da drin, daß es ja nicht messbar ist, dieser Widerstand und ich befürchte, daß unterschiedliche Ergebnisse herauskommen, wenn 2 Ärzte beim gleichen Patienten Kinesiologie anwenden, deshalb gibt es vermutlich da auch keine Studien, die den Erfolg nachweisen, Du kannst es "glauben" oder eben nicht, aber das gibt es im medizinischen Bereich öfter.

----------

